# The "ShortHorn" Swampdonke Brahma Mod



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Recently had a Randall MTS preamp module modified by Chris Czech of Swampdonkey amps in Cochrane Alberta.

I do some mods myself however I'm no where near Chris' compentency. I gave Chris a brief verbal description of what I wanted to happen and he made it a sonic reality.

Chris also designs and builds some great amps right here locally.

If you get a chance check him out.

Contact Swampdonkey


----------

